
Amazon Is Losing the War on Fraudulent Sellers - hsnewman
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2019/05/amazon_is_losin.html
======
luckylion
When there's no "real" competition for the monopolist, customers don't have
alternatives and the company doesn't need to "wage war" on fraudulent sellers,
unless those sellers don't pay their fees. Whether the seller actually
"earned" the top spot or cheated/paid to get it does not matter.

Whichever seller you buy from, as long as it's on Amazon's platform, Amazon
makes money from it.

